# Boomslangs



## dizdesigns (Mar 12, 2009)

o.k..... for someone who has no venomous experience do you think boomslangs are a good first venomous snake.......? I'm not asking for my self BTW :lol2:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

They may not be completely ideal, but there are worse first venomous snakes


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

dizdesigns said:


> o.k..... for someone who has no venomous experience do you think boomslangs are a good first venomous snake.......? I'm not asking for my self BTW :lol2:


 By any chance are you asking in regards to a certain keeper in Essex who wants a Boomslang???


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Just a thought, but if it's a boomslang type of snake they want but aren't sure about keeping something that can kill. 
How about the large eyed tree snake, or thrasops (not jacksoni the other one).
As I remember these are both pretty and roughly boomslang coloured, same family but non DWA and so a lot safer.

Have to admit I haven't searched for pics but I'm pretty sure they are close enough to a boomslang to satisfy most people. Obviously if it is boomslang they definitely want then maybe they aren't acceptable.

Mike


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Short answer NO
For a start the only two ampoules of antivenom in the UK (sat in our fridge) have expired....


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

PDR said:


> Short answer NO
> For a start the only two ampoules of antivenom in the UK (sat in our fridge) have expired....


So now wouldn't be a good time to tell you about the interesting green African snake with funny shaped pupils that just bit me then?:whistling2:


----------



## bonbons (Dec 9, 2009)

I wonder what this thread is gonna turn into


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> So now wouldn't be a good time to tell you about the interesting green African snake with funny shaped pupils that just bit me then?:whistling2:


You could just sit it out, couldn’t you :whistling2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

PDR said:


> You could just sit it out, couldn’t you :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## dizdesigns (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys......my feelings exactly!!!


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

PDR said:


> You could just sit it out, couldn’t you :whistling2:


Just in case you get the wrong idea this comment was meant as a private joke.....
I’d never recommend that anyone try sitting out a Boomslang bite.


----------

